# B&W Beauty



## E-jeezy (Mar 25, 2011)

My very photogenic friend kelsey


----------



## raphaelaaron (Mar 25, 2011)

cool. i think her pose is nice, though i would've gotten down lower and shot a little up.

the sky isn't too pleasing for my taste, as its blown out, with a few clouds.


----------



## Moe (Mar 25, 2011)

raphaelaaron said:


> the sky isn't too pleasing for my taste, as its blown out, with a few clouds.



What sky?


----------



## Fender5388 (Mar 25, 2011)

Moe said:


> raphaelaaron said:
> 
> 
> > the sky isn't too pleasing for my taste, as its blown out, with a few clouds.
> ...



i see what you did there lol


----------



## mmartin (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice shot. I would have maybe cropped it in a little tighter.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 25, 2011)

Boy, this girl gets around!


----------



## xerxescarey (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh she is really beautiful,But i must say which makes her beautiful in these picture is your art work.The way you capture these snap is very stylish one.


----------



## E-jeezy (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, really appreciate it!


----------

